# Champion motor identification



## sljohnson (Sep 13, 2018)

Can anyone help? I bought a couple old Champion motors. Where can I find the identification marks ? I really don’t know anything about them.


----------



## Shaugh (Sep 13, 2018)

Does it look like this ?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1948-Champion-Blue-Ribbon-Boat-Motor/252399268357?hash=item3ac42b3205:g:XEoAAOSwxj5XQjQU


----------



## sljohnson (Sep 13, 2018)

Some pictures didn’t load


----------



## sljohnson (Sep 13, 2018)

I think it’s a Champion.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 13, 2018)

Definitely a Champion. But, since you said you have a couple of them. This site has about anything you need to bring one back into service. 
I have one of the little 1.25hp air-cooled singles. One of the best running small engines I have ever run. 

https://www.elginoutboard.com/


----------



## sljohnson (Sep 13, 2018)

From what I can tell I they they are both 1946-47 Champion 1J


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2018)

Your best bet for information on the Champions is to go to www.aomci.org then to the ask-a-member section. 
You should be swamped with information.


----------



## sljohnson (Sep 14, 2018)

I went to AOMCI and couldn’t find a search function in the ask a member section. Even tried to join but couldn’t answer the spambot question.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2018)

The current AOMCI site is not the most robust out there. They are in the middle of getting a new format, software, whatever.....to make the site more up to date. 
In the ask-a-member section simply introduce yourself and ask away! You do not have to be a member in that section.


----------



## sljohnson (Sep 15, 2018)

Tried to post in ask a member section. It just asks me to register


----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2018)

Let me ask to see who the Champion contact is and see if you can get some help that way......

Found it.....once in a while I amaze myself. 
Contact is Jess Cooper and his email is [email protected]
Let me know if this works for you. 
Would just introduce yourself, let him know what you have and what you would like to do with the engines and go from there.


----------



## sljohnson (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank you Pappy!


----------



## sljohnson (Sep 17, 2018)

That email for Jess cooper must be outdated. I received a message back saying that email address is no good


----------



## Pappy (Sep 17, 2018)

Okay.....
I am heading to an antique outboard meet in Suwanee starting Thursday. 
One of the directors will be there. I will ask that they refresh their listings. 
Have you tried the ask a member section again? If not please do.


----------



## sljohnson (Sep 19, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Okay.....
> I am heading to an antique outboard meet in Suwanee starting Thursday.
> One of the directors will be there. I will ask that they refresh their listings.
> Have you tried the ask a member section again? If not please do.


 Yes I have with help from one of the administrators I finally Was able to access and post in the asking member section thank you.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 19, 2018)

Okay.....are you getting the help and answers you are looking for and has anyone straightened out the email issue with the Champion Guru?


----------



## sljohnson (Sep 20, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Okay.....are you getting the help and answers you are looking for and has anyone straightened out the email issue with the Champion Guru?


Yes lots of help. No contact with champion guru. I checked for spark and looks like I need points, condenser and coil. Anyone know where I can get new parts?


----------

